

Show HN: Expen.so service for planning your personal expenses - dpsk
http://expen.so

======
dpsk
We built this system for [http://railsrumble.com](http://railsrumble.com)
competition in 48 hours, so if you find any issues please just let us know.

------
Jacqued
So far this seems to be the most promising personal finance software I have
seen.

Just one question : how do you protect my personal data ?

Also, please let me register :)

~~~
spyromus
So far, we don't do much. Simply not enough time to take care of everything,
and I doubt anyone will store their data in all seriousness at this early
stage.

If there's enough interest and the thing takes off, we'll get to this and many
other cool things we've have on the list.

As for the registration, is there a problem with the form? It brings us some
addresses, and I surprised by your message. I'm wondering if anything isn't
working for you (and someone else).

------
luc1k
Well done. This is how one should made software - easy to use and intuitive.

